# Family finds carpet python hidden on veranda



## cagey (Jul 23, 2019)

I am not sure that 2m counts as a giant snake.............

*
A Queensland family has been left horrified after finding an unwanted intruder — a giant snake — lounging on their deck*.

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...a/news-story/054e51af1e699614a528bc057e5623d9


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2019)

While on the large side as snakes go, it doesn't really count as giant, none of us would be horrified by it, and it posed negligible danger to people, but fear of snakes runs deep in human DNA, people love to tell a big story with facts not being too important, and the media loves clicks and money. I'd love to have that critter on my veranda and it would be welcome as stay as long as it pleased.


----------

